# what type of saw can cut a board flat against another wall



## kentuckynet

Im not sure how to ask what im trying to figure out. I have cedar 1x10 siding on the exterior of my house. It runs under the soffit. I want to remove the siding but not disturb all the soffit boards. Si need to be able to cut the siding board off flush right where it goes under the soffit. Is there a saw thats blade is all the way to the edge of the saw?
Like a circular saw its blade is set in ...what about 2 inches from the edge....
Something like a grinder but with a wood blade maybe????


Im open for what type saw will do this job???

thanks


----------



## dave_dj1

sawsall, 










and time!:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Under cut saw/jamb saw


----------



## FHS

BCConstruction said:


> Under cut saw/jamb saw


Yep


----------



## WarriorWithWood

MM and LOTS of time?


----------



## Gus Dering

http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Gus Dering said:


> http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/


Second this


----------



## mnjconstruction

toe kick


----------



## donerightwyo

Gus Dering said:


> http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/


Third this, got to be the safest.


----------



## kentuckynet

thanks for all the replies, the toe kick looks like it would certainly handle the jog pretty quickly! What about multitools as far as speed? I know cedars soft but i have never used one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I would use a tool like this:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kentuckynet said:


> thanks for all the replies, the toe kick looks like it would certainly handle the jog pretty quickly! What about multitools as far as speed? I know cedars soft but i have never used one


All the toe kick saws I have seen have a fixed depth of cut. Your gonna want something that cuts to the depth of your material your getting rid of and no more or less. You really need to use a jamb saw/under cut saw unless you want to cut into the material behind. Plus toe kick saws run along the surface your trying to remove so if it's no flat then your going to have a very jagged cut. If your sofit is flat like I'm pictureing then def go the jamb saw route as its the quickest and neatest.


----------



## Handyman3970

BCConstruction said:


> Under cut saw/jamb saw


What he said..


----------



## world llc

MM with a few grand in blades.....


----------



## Inner10

A MM is a great idea if you want to take a year to do it, spend a fortune in blades and end up with a jagged cut.

Here HF has a solution for everything::thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble

if it's at the eave just split it out


----------



## HS345

Those of you who are recommending a jamb saw for overhead work, without damaging the existing soffit, have obviously never used a jamb saw. 

And the guy who said it would take "a few grand in blades" to use the MM. Hyperbole much? 

Yes, the MM will be MUCH slower, but it'll also be MUCH more accurate and safer. 

I would start with a pack of these. Hardly a "couple grand". :no:

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-6-35-02-...AW/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1333926911&sr=8-13


----------



## Tinstaafl

Tom Struble said:


> if it's at the eave just split it out


Spoken like an old chiseler! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren

How about cutting it with a circular saw about 2 inches away from the soffit. You could then make a freeze board detail out of whatever material you like. Probably at least twice as fast, and the accuracy does not need to be any where near the same.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

HS345 said:


> Those of you who are recommending a jamb saw for overhead work, without damaging the existing soffit, have obviously never used a jamb saw.
> 
> And the guy who said it would take "a few grand in blades" to use the MM. Hyperbole much?
> 
> Yes, the MM will be MUCH slower, but it'll also be MUCH more accurate and safer.
> 
> I would start with a pack of these. Hardly a "couple grand". :no:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fein-6-35-02-...AW/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1333926911&sr=8-13


I have used a jamb saw maybe 20-25 times and your wrong. It will damaged sofit about as much as it would damaged flooring which is nothing at all. If you set the correct depth and know how to hold a tool correctly then it's fine. I wouldn't recommend it to a HO but any contractor who has used a circuler saw or larger angle grinder could easy pull this off. I have used 14" saws above my head so holding something the size of a jamb saw will be easy for most and very quick also. You could cut about as fast as you could walk sideways with the wall.


----------

